# Restauration Omega Speedmaster Mark III



## French Watch Collector (May 19, 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai commencé une chaine en français qui peut vous intéresser sur les la restauration des montres.
Je suis un passionné de mécanique et des montres. J'ai donc décidé de me lancer dans une passion sur la restoration des montres. Je ne suis pas un professionel donc le but et d'échanger sur cette passion et les différentes techniques qui vont avec.

Sur cette vidéo je m'attaque à un gros morceau, une Omega Speedmaster Mark III. C'est un modèle assez complex avec son mouvement 1040 chronographe automatique. De plus, il possèdes une date, un indicateur 24h et les minutes du chrono au centre. C'est le premier mouvement chronographe automatique de chez Omega. J'ai toujours voulu une Mark III dans ma collection donc a voir si j'arrive à restaurer ce modèle que j'ai acheté sur Ebay.


----------



## French Watch Collector (May 19, 2021)

Voici la deuxième partie de la vidéo avec le remontage et le résultat final.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Excellent travail.


----------



## French Watch Collector (May 19, 2021)

Untel said:


> Excellent travail.


Merci bien


----------

